# 2400XT Mobility - OVERCLOCK! Any idea how? Help! :P



## Fapguy (Oct 2, 2008)

Im on a Acer Travelmate 6592, theres a T7500 and a 2400m XT in it, pretty ok compared to the price (free from my older sister, woot) ray:

Im messing around with ClockGen and CPUFSB trying to see if i can get some extra juice out of the CPU somehow, cos, i ran Prime for 1½ hour, maximum heat actually. And it only got to 61 degrees celcius, and i know games dont even drag half of what prime does, so im thinking (if possible) 2.5ghz wouldnt be that bad to go for.. :heartlove

Just wondering, how and what do i use for overclocking the poop graphics card? :4-dontkno



Also happy if you could assist me in my CPU overclocking 

oh, and now that i think about it. Does any of you know how to force a laptop fan to run at like 70% or something, constantly? Im willing to put in a pwm controller and link it to the battery if nothing else works... :normal:

hope you can help me out! thanks :grin:


----------



## Phædrus241 (Mar 28, 2009)

We do *not* recommend overclocking on laptops, most laptops have poor heat dissipation as it is and overclocking can push temps even higher. That could lead to instability, crashing, and potentially hardware damage. Also, to my knowledge that's an integrated graphics card which has only a passive heatsink, no fan, so overclocking that is even more unwise. 

61C isn't very good. You should try to stay under 60C if possible. The CPU will automatically shut off if it reaches ~70C to prevent hardware damage. We also prefer using a Prime95 run of 7 hours as a baseline, not 1 1/2 hours.

Furthermore, laptops almost always have locked BIOS, which makes manual overclocking impossible. There exist programs to overclock from within Windows, but these often give inferior results and increase instability.

In any case, that hardware is low-end enough that even with an overclock you won't be getting any real improvement. I would look into getting a new computer before trying to overclock.


----------



## Fapguy (Oct 2, 2008)

Your post was 0% constructive, no help at all. 

Did you even read my post at all? :S

Anyways, if you want to help... You could help me find the PLL for this laptop, and possibly a 2400xt mobility overclock tool/guide... Im running my E8400 on my gaming rig at 4.5ghz at 1.48v , had it up to 4.8ghz for about a month, abit above 1.65v tho  but pffh.. So i know what im doing  (done on a Blood Iron P45 T2RS)


----------



## Fapguy (Oct 2, 2008)

I even bet i can undervolt the Graphics Card, and set up the core/mem to something higher than stock clocks and still be stable. Maybe that would even lower the temps by some.


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

KharnakIHazWoW said:


> Your post was 0% constructive, no help at all.
> 
> Did you even read my post at all? :S
> 
> Anyways, if you want to help... You could help me find the PLL for this laptop, and possibly a 2400xt mobility overclock tool/guide... Im running my E8400 on my gaming rig at 4.5ghz at 1.48v , had it up to 4.8ghz for about a month, abit above 1.65v tho  but pffh.. So i know what im doing  (done on a Blood Iron P45 T2RS)




IMHO I dont think you read what Phaedrus responded! :4-thatsba

laptops barely run intensive applications without overheating problems (thats why cooling pads and such work arounds are sold for laptops)

further more; onboard video will hardly make use of the capabilities of the cpu at stock speeds and merely overclocking or pushing the onboard video is hardly going to transform your this laptop into a gaming machine!

its not only the responses we deliver to you which concern us; but also the ramifications of poor advice / theories "others" may read which give us cause for concern.

furthermore; your E8400 cpu overclocked to 4.5ghz or higher is VERY risky; although its your equipment and money, I caution anyone who reads such statements to be weary.

provide a screenshot of YOUR system with recent date and time overclocked at that speed for one hour or more in orthos; and I will eagerly retract my P.O.V. on that topic as well.

*here at TSF we are very careful to provide and promote accurate and safe computer discussions.* If you wish to burn up your laptop; then by all means enjoy, but dont heckle the staff member for trying to warn you of both the dangers and low potential for system improvement with this endeavor and hopefully an unsuspecting sidelines member wont get the wrong impression of whats realistic and whats "red line" exposure


best regards


joe


----------



## Fapguy (Oct 2, 2008)

sheesh, how boring...


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

KharnakIHazWoW said:


> sheesh, how boring...




yeah


----------



## Phædrus241 (Mar 28, 2009)

It only gets exciting once something goes *boom*, only most people don't seem to like that excitement very much, or at least not the effect it has on their wallet. 




If you're still dedicated to the idea of overclocking that laptop, I think your only option is Clockgen or a similar program. Remember, the overclocking part of laptop BIOS is almost always either missing or locked. Don't expect massive improvements and expect overheating problems. You could try Rivatuner to overclock the graphics card, but I'm about 80% sure that the 2400XT Mobility is integrated into the motherboard, in which case overclocking is impossible.

Good luck, and I take no responsibility for any hardware damage caused by reckless overclocking against our advice!


----------

